# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Testimoni Pakan  HI-SILK21 KENKOKANRI

## AsfenvV

Dear Sahabat Koi semua.

degan segala usaha akhirnya ketemu juga dengan pakan ini,...
temen temen tolong share dunk pengalaman nya masing masing yg sudah memakai pakan ini.

hasil setelah  memakai pakan ini,.., hasilnya menurut saya sangat luar biasa growth ya, dan warna tidak pecah, body bulet dan shiroji seperti kapas,.......dan efek lain yg saya rasakan adalah kotoran ikan tidah banyak dan terbungkus ,sehingga air tetap jernih....Harga ternyata sesuai dgn qualitas pakan ini untuk sekelas nya.

tolong share dunk sahabat kois semua hasil testimoni masing masing disini, dan sudah berapa lama penggunaan nya....

thanks ya ALL 

Asfenv
PIN BB: 23414FDB

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Pakan ini sih khusus untuk koi sq punya cocok nya, krn imbang dengan harga.

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

mungkin cara pengolahan ulat sutra aja kali yg agak susah om,..mungkin belum dicoba sama pabrik makanan di indo,.....

beda hisilk potato,..waduh belum tau juga neh.......,....., tolong share yg udah pake dunk om..?

sampurasun...

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

> nah ini dia om,.., saya baru coba beberapa minggu untuk ikan ikan tosai,.., pelet ini saya pecah menjadi kecil kecil ,(agak repot seh,.) setelah itu baru kasih ke tosai,.....karena baru pake 2 minggu untuk tosai,.belum keliatan banget hasil nya,...
> 
> apakah kadar proteinnya terlalu tinggi untuk tosai...?  ....


sy ga paham utk kadar protein apa terlalu tinggi utk tosai, tp yg pasti selama sy ksh pakan ini utk tosai aman2 aja om..... lalu yg sy heran ikan2 yg sy kasih pakan ini jd pd berjitai . Yg awalnya jitai tdk terlalu kelitan,skrg makin terlihat dan ikan makin padet .

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

> Kalau diliat dari bahan dan hasil analisa nya leliatannya wajar ikan jadi semok, tapi yang bikin shirojinya ikut naik ini dari mana yaa.tq
> 
> 
> ngredients:
> White fish meal, silkworm chrysales meal, wheat flour, soybean meal, rice bran, wheat germ meal brewers dried yeast, silk powder, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, vitamin A, vitamin C, vitamin E, the others, 10 kinds of vitamins, 11 kinds of minerals.
> 
> Analysis:
> Crude Protein	Crude Fat	Crude Fiber	Moisture	Ash
> 43.8%	8.9%	10 L/min	6.3%	7.6%


Banyak yg percaya dari kandungan ininya Om Hery : SILK POWDER (maaf saya tulis besar semua biar jelas.

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Masih penasaran nih, tentang shiroji apa sebelumnya dikasih color food lalu ke  hisilk sehingga shirojinya kembali keasalnya?


saya udah nyoba om harry gara2 thread ini beli hisilk sanke saya agak kuning trus saya masukkan ke kolam finishing saya pake hisilk 1 minggu tiap hari 5x pakan secukupnya ikan makan langsung habis dah hasilnya bener om shiroji mulai memutih meski belum putih banget emang bener2 kayak pepatah jerman "ono rego ono rupo"  ::

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bubeng4848

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ADI KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Oom Wil,
Saya punya tancho, shirojinya tidak seputih salju, tapi warna merah tancho dikepalanya merah sekali. Tadinya saya pikir apakah ini karena kebanyakan color food. Tapi kalau melihat ikan lainnya, shirojinya sudah putih. Apakah penyebab shiroji tanchonya tidak seputih salju ? Apakah ini disebabkan oleh genetik ikan atau memang tancho lebih sulit shirojinya menjadi putih ?

terima kasih,

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

> maaf newbie ikut nimbrung,
> kayaknya yg di maksud om Asfen sih Hisilk21 deh... kalo potato sih salah satu nya utk naikin fukurin..


 maaf, ikutan nanya...klo info yg saya dapat, klo potato buat mencegah potbelly...mohon konfirmasi dari rekan-rekan yg lain, trimakasih

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djwingisore

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## windra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Maap om nimbrung, kalo Hi-Slik punya pengaruh ga sama Koi Lokal (Secara punya kita baru Lokal nih).
Ato ada alternatif makanan yang lain... Thanks...

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shreddymaster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

> 1 hari berapa kali kasih pakan Hi-silk om, dan takarannya?


Oplosan Hi silk : sakai wheatgerm =  3 : 1
Pemberian makan 5x sehari total kira2 1/2 aqua gelas sehari 
Volume kolam 4ton-an (tmsk filter) isi 3 ekor size 35an.

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

> Body sih pasti...cepet semoknya, 
> Cuma kok untuk grow panjang kalah ketimbang sugiyama yah kalo full 1mcm..sekarang lg coba 1:1 saki hikari grow : hisilk dengan feeding regime @2 jam 5-6x sehari
> Kedepan mau 2:2:1 = saki grow:hisilk:nozomi wg


Istimewa sekali....

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Saya rasa semua jenis pakan yg disebutkan di sini semuanya bagus2 om.....

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## septino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Kotoran yg dihasilkan hi-silk terbang2 dikolam ga ya om2 semua?

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> Saya lagi coba fujizakura, tapi belum bisa comment karena baru sedikit. Mestinya ini pakan bagus lho


btw fujuzakura tipe apa yah om? kan kl fuyufuji wheat germ nya yah?

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> mizuho emang bagus om tapi body cepat melar dan warna menjadi pecah..jd fd supplement di mix ama hi silk yah om?


iya sy mix gt sama fd supplement.. cmn fd itu minyak bgt, bgitu pelet nyentuh air lsg minyak tapi klo ada SS sih gk masalah.. hi silk emang banyak plusnya sih..




> Tp bener jg om, saya jg ngerasa bgtu, cpt kempesnya..
> fd supplement boleh jg dicoba om lombok..


iya ini lg sy cobain..




> Kalo ga di mix emang cepet kempes...kantongnya om :d
> Kasi yg murmer aja kalo sy de tunggu promo bkk yg 700rb baru pake hs lagi


iya emang kantong cepet kempes sih hahaha. btw bkk bkn promo om stelah sy kontek mreka. selama kurs stabil itu harga tetep..




> Coba konishi growth om keker badannya


konishi yg jepang atau taiwan om??

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Dodo Koi jualllllll 
> pengalaman pribadi buersih ke air dan putih jadi bagus
> pengalaman orang lain mix:
> 
> ada yang bilang air kolamnya jadi bersih
> ada yang bilang air kolamnya jadi keruh
> ada yang bilang pakannya mahal tapi sesuai kualitasnya
> ada yang bilang pakannya mahal tapi tidak sesuai kualitasnya
> ada yang bilang body jadi bulky 
> ...


harganya om? dan sizenya benar hanya L?

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

> kata siapa om? ada size M kok di aku ....
> ada sinking coming soon otw shipping dr jpn kok


Om dodo mang lengkap... One stop shopping... Bier baju dalem ada jual juga ya om... Hehehe

----------


## Johnny Ruslim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachni

Setuju om dodo,,,kolamnya om keren 'n koi nya bulky2...

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> Ini referensi suhu air atau suhu udara suhu ?


air om




> Ikan saya kalo suhu 30 malah luntur om frost..hikzz
> 
> Kali aplikasi di indo menurut saya :
> 
> 30 keatas penyiksaan
> 28-30 kualitas ikan cpet drop
> 26-28 suhu plg enak piara, semuanya medioker
> 24-26 suhu optimum untuk kualitas dan grow bulky ( mulai gampang kena jamur kalau kurang matahari)
> 
> 18-24 suhu untuk finishing show, skin kincling warna menebal


sama lah kan om tiny suhu saya  :Juggle: 




> "denger2" sekarang jadi trend nih ...
> 
> i like 23-25 derajat .... ini thread kenkokanri kah? hahahahahahaha


hahaha setuju sama om dodo g jg sukanya 24c....cuma ga punya duit lebih buat bayar listrik (250rb/bln max  :Spy: ) ya pake jurus yg murmer aja bs 26c udah seneng




> Makasih om Han atas tambahan pencerahannya Its always interesting to read your posts 
> 
> Kembali ke Kenkokanri, ada produk Kenkokanri lainnya yaitu HS Sweet Potato. Nubie prnh denger bhw Sweet Potato digunakan utk antisipasi dampak negatif dr kebanyakan HS 21, tp terus terang mata nubie lom bs liat dampaknya. Yg berasa di nubie cm stretching aja nih stlh over HS 21 hahaha Shiroji yg katanya akan tambah putih justru mjd kusam kekuningan/kemerahan (nubie lupa yg mana) tp kmrn puasa selama lebaran skrg shirojinya dah lumayan putih lg. Tp utk sementara ditahan ngasih HS 21 krn posisi msh stretch diganti WG Hikari. Nubie menahan diri dr pemberian pakan color krn ada asagi dan shiro di kolam. Mungkin ada di antara suhu yg tau knp Kenkokanri mengeluarkan HS Potato. Nubie mohon pencerahannya. Terima kasih sebelumnya


sama2 om yoga banyak dpt ilmu likewise jg biar forumnya jalan sharing dan saling koreksi supaya ga nyasar dijalanan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Nga nih... ga kyk om dony, ikannya kyk majikannya, bulet

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Kepala om tiny si kecil om, hehehe


ikannya om bukan om tiny nya..... wakakaka

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

sy kmrn ini udah nyoba kasi mkn sehari 2x aja om. tiap kasi mkn cuman 1 sendok mkn tapi tetep aja poopnya ngapung. apa ini yg d bilang gk cocok ama pakan ya?

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

> Suhu segitu ikan sudah tidak happy om. Pkai bakki tambah kipas angin saja, akan sangat membantu.
> 
> Coba om pake saki full selama sebulan trus ganti hisilk full sebulan... Habis itu baru dilihat apakah ada perbedaan dalam grow, bentuk badan atau skin qualitynya... Maintenance kolam harus sama supaya tidak menambah faktor yg mempengaruhi hasil.


setuju sama om tiny. untung d rmh udah ada bakki walaupun tanpa kipas at least ngebantu lha supaya air gk panas2 amat hehehe

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## crimsonero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Saya pake hi silk menurut saya hasilnya cukup bagus kalo mau dikombinasi dengan hisilk yg singking dan pakan color misalnya FD color

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

ud pake hs dr dulu tapi di oplos karena mahal sekarang hepi bgt harganya bersahabat

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> warna berarti colour dihajar saat mau kontes aja om?


Ga perlu pake color si benernyaaa... kec kl overgrowth

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Denis Rukmindar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edy Montener

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cahsemarang

Setelah pakai hisilk 2 bulan, pertumbuhan bagus, mantap. Puas. Tentang warna, saya belum mengamati secara detail. Sepertinya memang ada warna yg pecah  ::

----------


## Alluna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

